# Current Testing Figures & Times



## odyssey06 (18 Aug 2020)

A total of *54,816* Covid-19 tests have been conducted in the last seven days, official figures show.
It represents over 7,800 tests a day, on average.
(from RTE)

The median turnaround time from referral for a Covid-19 test to the completion of contact tracing is now *2.83 days*, the HSE has said.
This compares to a median turnaround time of 1.8 days around this time last month. 
Due to the increased demand for testing over the last two weeks, the HSE has stood up additional contact tracing centres, with UCD starting its operation on 9 August.
(from The Journal)


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Aug 2020)

According to breakingnews.ie, it's 3.8 days:

https://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/test-and-trace-system-now-taking-up-to-four-days-1014356.html


----------



## Leo (18 Aug 2020)

The Journal are reporting the median figure of 2.83 days for the completion of both testing and contact tracing. 

Breaking News aren't specific what they are referring to, but include a quote saying 'it could be anything from 48 hours to four or five days. '


----------

